# YAY!!! We are almost out of the puppy phase!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, Atty (Maremma female) is 1 1/2 now and FINALLY is becoming trustworthy with the goats, cats, poultry and now the new kids!!!! Yesterday there was a huge hawk circling over the kidding pen where my tiny little quads are and Atty and Lucius were going crazy... they thought the hawk needed to move on. I let Atty in the pen with the babies and she immediately (very gently) nosed the kids into their lttle play tunnel and she laid in front of it until the hawk finally left. She is doing very well for still being a big puppy!  :leap: We sure have put a LOT of work into getting her to this point... Luc is still being "tweaked" a bit!!!  but he's getting better and he is great with the bucks.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific news..... :thumb: it is always a good feeling... that you have a LGD that you can trust... with all the goats......... especially babies.. :kidblack: ..that is.... a huge achievement ....congrats.... :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeehaw!! These LGD's DO take forever to growup dont they!? But it's all worth it! Luc will be more than his weight in gold. Good job, Jess.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What kind of dog is she? I am looking in the future to get a better "guard" dog if there is any...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:scratch: sorry, got some names mixed up :laugh:


----------

